# Mortise & Tenon System Router questions



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm looking at buying the Mortise & Tenon System from Oak Park.(since it's on sale..) I currently have a Hitachi M12V mounted in the table; I also have a B&D RP200 1 3/4 HP 1/4" plunge router......
My question is will the B&D RP200 be OK(power wise/shank wise) for doing the mortising? Since I have this router, I would like to use it with the 7" base plate,[that comes with the Mortise & Tenon System] rather than switching out the M12V from the 11 " table plate to the 7" plate for mortising... Is the mortising done with a 1/4" bit as well?

All comments are welcome.....


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't have any experience with a b&d router but if is 1 3/4 hp you shouldn't have problems. If you are working with 3/4 " stock most mortises will be 1/4 " width. If you don't already have one buy a 1/4 " SC upcut spiral bit. They are great.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: The only size mortise the Oak-Park system makes is 1/4", your 1 3/4 Hp router should do it easy. The tenons are cut on the router table with the supplied fence and guide block. The 7" plate gets two bearings one in either corner of the plate, it will center the router bit to cut the mortise. Hope this helps you out.. Woodnut65


----------

